# Need djent setting for a peavey 6505+



## blue9metal1core1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok so I am in need of some setting suggestions. I have a peavey 6505+ along with a orange 4x12 cab with vintage 30's. I also have a boss ns-2, maxon od808, and a rocktron guitar silencer noise gate. I have my amp set up decently I'm running my maxon od808 in my ns-2's fx loop. I have the rocktron in my fx loop to gate that my current settings are as follows.

amp
pre: 3
low: 5
mid: 7
high: 8
res: 5
pres: 8

maxon
overdive: 9 o clock
tone: 11 o clock
volume: all the way up

ns-2
decay all the way down to min
threshold all the way up to max
(running guitar into input and output to the amp)

rocktron guitar silencer
gate: between 9-10 o clock
hush: 11 o clock


----------



## blue9metal1core1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Also I'm using a ibanez rg7320z in drop A tuning. With a dimarzio x2n in the bridge and a air norton in the neck.


----------



## StupidDav (Jun 19, 2011)

The settings I use on my 6505 are

Low 1
Mid 6
High 6
Res 5
Pres 5

and on the TS

Drive 0
Tone 3 o clock
Level 10 (full, not o clock)

But getting the sound is as much pick attack and technique as amp settings.


----------



## pearl_07 (Jun 19, 2011)

I used to run my OD808 through my NS-2's fx loop, but now I feel like the slight loss of noise isn't worth the loss of tone. I always run my OD808's drive at 0, tone around half, and the volume dimed. As for my 6505+ settings...
Pre:4.5
Low:6
Mid:6
High:6
Res:5-7
Pres:3.5-5

I don't get what I would call a "djent" tone, but when I pick harder and choke up on my palm mutes, I definitely get a "djent". My suggestion is to leave you 808's drive at 0, put it closest to your guitar in front of the amp, turn you post level up to 4 and mess around with the settings that everyone posts.

String gauge, pick attack, and palm placement are just as, if not more important than the gear you're using. You've got all the proper tools, now just work on the techniques I mentioned above


----------



## Rook (Jun 19, 2011)

I get quite a meaty tone by setting the following:
(on a clock)

OD808:
level about 2 o'clock
Drive about 9:30
Tone about 11 o'clock (though this. Depends on your pickups, don't e afraid to turn It for more bite, sometimes having the tone all the way up can really give a great edge if you have the right pups for it)

6505+: (as numbers on the dials)
PRE at 4
Low at about 7 or 8
Mid just over half
Treble around half or just under
Resonance on full
Presence about 7

You'll find it really honky but it should also feel quite compressed and get really aggressive with that 'djent' technique (the hard picking) and some low tuned or inverted chords.

Everyone always goes for highs but most amps' EQ sections are post gain stage (6505's and rectos included) so highs won't make it any tighter, tightness comes from lots of upper mid and treble going into the front of the preamp, and post gain stage mods adds cut and that's really what most people are after. Lows add punch and dialling the treble _back_ cuts fizz.

Give it a try


----------



## pathos45 (Jun 19, 2011)

when i had my 5150 and 6505+ i ran both with the 666 eq with some less treb as fun111 said about the high freq, and then i ran res at about 6.5 and pres are 7 then i hooked up the maxon od in the fx loop of the ns2 and ran it as balence full, tone depended on how i felt for the day some times 1 oclock some times 11 oclock depended on how i felt that day lol, then the gain i ran it at zero but then just raised it up jussssst a tiny bit to give a lil pre grit. This was going through a 6505 cab till i built my orange mockery cab with emeince swamp thang and texas heats as soon as i used that cab i had to lower the bass lol.


----------



## demoniaco (Jun 19, 2011)

I like the 666 seting with the resonance at 4 and the prescence at almost 7


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 19, 2011)

I would recommend using the search function because there have been a million threads on, "lol so how i djent on 6505?!?!".

Seriously.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 20, 2011)

Dude, You can djent on a fucking Peavey Bandit with a 1875 Gibson Les Paul with single-single coil pickups. 

God damned it.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm loving how the OP got neg rep for this  At least try and be helpful rather than giving the guy those messages...

However, it is true, there was a thread like this last year:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/125686-6505-djent-sound.html - That has a bit of stuff on it. Also, this is a forum and not just a archived site. Searching is good and fine, but it just brings up old opinions. Sometimes topics can up more than once ever.

Also, as much as it is technique, EQ does come into it. I would like to see anyone try and get the djent sound on an amp with max gain, max mids and resonance with not treble or mids. Some things are associated with the sound, i.e. mids, an OD, certain amps etc.....


As Fun111 said, the fizz comes down to how much treble you have. I run pres at 2, res at 5, then 5 highs, 8 mids, 2 lows, with pregain on 2.

I use a modded TS-7 (to 808), with level on max, gain on min, and tone at 12, so that gives the tubes a bit more shove and saturates it nicely. With it off, the gain is low so it gives a nice medium-gain sound. I'm toying between treble at 4 as well, as that reduces the fizz a lot, but it loses the aggresiveness a bit.

Those are pretty mid heavy settings, and I'm using a C-pig, so that makes it even more midheavy, but it works for me. It also explains why the lows are so low! I think tubes also make a fair bit of difference - I did have a set of JJs in there, and they sounded pretty thin with these settings... Different tubes will need the settings tweaked.


----------



## Nautilus (Jun 21, 2011)

There's a lot of info out and about regarding "djent" sounds. One thing to always hold in mind is that no matter what gear you've got, there's a general direction that djenty tones go for...

1) Detuned! 
2) High mids, medium high trebles, low bass....

To be really honest, even the above is not always true. There are so so many factors, such as your pickups, tuning, guitar woods and construction, any other gear you've got looped in with it. It's all subjective.

Heck, someone with exactly the same gear as you may dial in different settings to achieve a 'djent' sound.

The above doesn't exactly sound like constructive feedback, but I suppose it's another way of saying....

There's no real definition on what counts as djent. Interepret in your own and look for your own tone. If you're inspired by the likes of Meshuggah and Periphery, that's great...but don't try to BE them.


----------



## redskyharbor (Jun 21, 2011)

Picking technique. [/thread]


----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 21, 2011)

redskyharbor said:


> Picking technique. [/thread]



It's not tho.

I think we can safely assume that anyone who wants a "djent tone" is looking how to emulate the tone of Meshuggah/Periphery, and is looking for a metal tone that is tight with mids, little bass, and little gain.

I would like to see you plug into a clean amp and get Meshuggah's tone using just picking technique.


----------



## redskyharbor (Jun 21, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> It's not tho.
> 
> I think we can safely assume that anyone who wants a "djent tone" is looking how to emulate the tone of Meshuggah/Periphery, and is looking for a metal tone that is tight with mids, little bass, and little gain.
> 
> I would like to see you plug into a clean amp and get Meshuggah's tone using just picking technique.



It's fairly easy to find a tight metal tone, just depends what flavour the OP prefers, but a *lot* of it is in the attack/where you pick at. And of course you can't plug into the clean channel of an amp and expect Meshuggah's tone even _without_ the technique. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 21, 2011)

redskyharbor said:


> It's fairly easy to find a tight metal tone, just depends what flavour the OP prefers, but a *lot* of it is in the attack/where you pick at. And of course you can't plug into the clean channel of an amp and expect Meshuggah's tone even _without_ the technique. That's just ridiculous.



Exactly  I definitely agree... If you pick over the fretboard, you're not really gonna get a good tone... And getting a tight metal tone is simple enough with a 6505+, as they are pretty much plug in and play amps; many people use 6/6/6. My point was that EQ does help, and djent has a certain eq associated with it, so I took the OP to be asking what they were


----------



## redskyharbor (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree that certain settings and certain pieces of gear tend to work better for certain sounds, but I doubt he'd able to achieve the sound he's looking for by fingerpicking.  IMO I think he should be trying to find his own sound unless he wants to start a Meshuggah/Periphery cover band. I do have a slight problem with associating every thread that has "djent" in the title with bandwagon hopping.


----------



## blue9metal1core1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Op here I have since change some things I'm now tuned to drop F# I'm in a new band now and out new guitarist has about the most awesome djent sound I've heard live. He uses a epiphone cab idk what kind of speakers. He uses a peavey valve king head and her has a schecter 8 string hellraiser tuned to drop F#. It has emgs in it and he runs that into a Dyna comp. Then he runs it into a boss ns-2 then in the fx loop of the ns-2 he runs a digitech tube overdrive. Its quick response and very deep and clear sounding. I'm debating I'd I should get a compressor or what all I should do I did try several setting posted here and I'm still searching for the right sound I want guys. I appreciate all the help any other suggestions I might post a video of my current settings and see if you all can help from that


----------



## sh4z (Jun 22, 2011)

Nautilus said:


> There's a lot of info out and about regarding "djent" sounds. One thing to always hold in mind is that no matter what gear you've got, there's a general direction that djenty tones go for...
> 
> 1) Detuned!
> 2) High mids, medium high trebles, low bass....


I think you mean down tuned ..  detuned would just sound like shit  depends what your going for though..

I dig the djent 

(I know what you meant btw )


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 22, 2011)

blue9metal1core1 said:


> *Op here*



Dude, this isn't 4chan, we know it's you because you have an account 

This should really be in the beginner section since pretty much every beginner just wants to play djent these days


----------



## blue9metal1core1 (Jun 22, 2011)

here is a video of my current sound...forgive me for the sloppy playing I was very tired.


----------



## avenger (Jun 22, 2011)

its easy...

Low = 0
Mid = 10
High = 10
Gain = 0

Pick as hard as possible in random patterns on the open strings.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 22, 2011)

blue9metal1core1 said:


> here is a video of my current sound...forgive me for the sloppy playing I was very tired.




I'm pretty sure you're just an average guitar player to be honest. I'm not trying to demean you because you like djent...it just seems to me like you don't have a feel for it.


----------



## Rook (Jun 22, 2011)

I see what Anvil's getting at, your sound is fine I think it's technique you need to work on. That 'djent' sound comes from picking hard and fast while slightly palm muting and also inverted chords. Most djenty stuff is a bit more upbeat that that too but that's beside the point really. 

tl;dr tone is in the fingers, the gear's fine


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah dude your playing is really sloppy and djent requires the exact opposite. You need to get that unreal level of muting co-ordination with your left and right hand, fix your picking, etc...

It sounds like you haven't been playing very long and I would worry more about fixing my technique than buying gear, because that will make you sound much better.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 22, 2011)

Tone sounds fine to me, maybe just SLIGHTLY less gain.


----------



## blue9metal1core1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been playing for a few years and this was all on the spot stuff I agree I am a little rusty. I don't get to play guitar much maybe 2 hours a week due to my job. I know I need a lot of work and my other guitar playing is teaching me a lot. Im currently working a lot on my alternate picking. I'm taking all this advice as constructive criticism. I really need a new job that is flexible so I have some downtime.


----------

